# Below water scupper



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello All

I have a scupper drain (see below) on the transom that drains the water from the cockpit. Any water that comes in goes through a ping pong ball drain and out the back with gravity.
Last couple of years, water comes up the drain and in the boat. I have replaced the little neoprene scupper but that doesn't help. I have resulted to putting a plug in the drain (cockpit side) to keep feet dry.

Anyone have any experience with these? Ideas how to remedy this? Do the ping pong balls go bad? Was thinking of changing to a duck bill style.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don’t like any below waterline holes...I’d delete it and put a garboard drain in it’s place. You have a bilge pump right?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Can't delete it. Water from cockpit will have no where to go...
Bilge has it's own drain and yes I have a bilge pump


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If there is a bulkhead between the cockpit and transom you can install barbed fittings on cockpit drain and transom drain scubber with a hose between and install a check valve right before the scupper end.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

If it just started doing that recently might have some water-logged foam.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Had quick water evacuation scuppers in the radiused corners of the cockpit on my custom flats boat. They had the ping pong ball-type rig, but grass, dog hair or fishing line remnants would sometimes jam in there and cause a back flow. We solved it by adding rubber inner tubing to the back of the scupper drains. The tubing was cut and flattened on the aft end with rubber cement so water could flow out but couldn't dribble back in. Every so often I'd also use a hose nozzle to flush a steady stream into the scrubber boxes to flush out any debris. During flushing I'd vacuum up the water/crud with a wet/dry shop vac to totally remove it. Solved the problem.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Smack
Was thinking of the check valve. Not sure how that would work with mono or braid trimmings going down the drain.

Flyby,
Hopefully not

Zika
That's pretty much what I have...see the rubber piece. It supposed to close under pressure and open to drain. 

Found some replacement neoprene pieces on line for $12 I am going to give them a try


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you tried the one with ping pong balls? They work really well as long as you can keep the leaves out of them. Works like a check valve.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser16 said:


> Smack
> Was thinking of the check valve. Not sure how that would work with mono or braid trimmings going down the drain.
> 
> Flyby,
> ...


My friend’s HB Whipray 17.8 has your style drains with the in line check valves between cockpit and transom. Must work ok, it’s a 2002.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

No Tailchaser16, that's not what I had. The cockpit drain openings had a removable grate with a rear flange and the tubing was cemented to that. So it was positioned before the ping pong box. If you can't easily remove that drain, then my solution is probably not an option for you.

The flush and vac steps should help minimize debris though.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I ve have surface mount flappers over side drain hole. Dont help look like crap too. Went w transom plugs. Remove under power to drain. Not a boat you want to fish out of in January


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I suggest sticking with the plug. It won't fail, it won't get jammed and it is cheap. Pull it when it is on the trailer or when running and need to drain some water.


----------

